# German Munster Parking and Stellplatz



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Has anyone ever visited Munster in Germany and if so can you recommend any where to stop over night whilst visiting the Xmas markets , The only place I've found is a camp-site charging 26 Euros a night . 

Im sure there must be a Aire/Stellplatz somewhere but it not jumping out at me !!

Thanks in advance

Mandy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thin on the ground Mandy.

This may be worth checking on Google Maps. A very large car park, so you should find a space.

Dave


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mandy,

I have lived close to Münster for a few years, so know the area a little bit.

The car park which Dave has mentioned is OK for MH overnighting for the rest of the year, but not during Xmas market season. Packed full with visitor's cars and coaches, and with all the noise belonging to it.

But there are quite a few stellplatz sites in the surrounding towns and villages, some of them with good public transport connections to Münster:

My personal favourite would be Burgsteinfurt, a fully-fledged stellplatz with hookup, dumping and fresh water facilities. About 15 minutes walking to the railway station with hourly connections to Münster.

If you can do without hookup, then the stellplatz in Altenberge, a bit closer to Münster on the same railway line, is even better. Also free of charge, even closer to walk to the station, and closer to Münster.

To the south of Münster, Senden would be an alternative. At least if you can do without facilities and are not afraid of a little traffic noise. From Senden there are comfortable express buses ("Schnellbus") going to Münster, except on Sundays.

But there are many more. With the exception of the city of Münster itself, the "Münsterland" area around it is very motorhome-friendly.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mandy, Gerhard is on the money as always with excellent places to stay.



mandyandandy said:


> The only place I've found is a camp-site charging 26 Euros a night .


Just a thought, If by this you mean the Municpal Campingplatz at Munster, I've had a look and they also have a separate stellplatz just outside the campsite for €15 pn..

>Campingplatz Munster<

http://campingplatz-muenster.de/en/price-list/

I've never been before but I would imagine you would have to book it for the Xmas market period.

Pete


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi.
This year we stayed at Munster zoo stellplatze, 2 euros payable on exit. You can either cycle into Munster(about 15 mins) or the bus goes right from where you are camped. It is also very close to the Aasee which is a lovely enormous lake which is very popular.

There is a good wild camping spot also very close, at the Muhlenhof which we stayed at.

The muhlenhof is wonderful to visit, it is an outdoor museum with loads of interesting attractions, an old schoolhouse,old working bakery, working beehive, cobblers, woodworking. The bread was nice but the honey was the best i have ever tasted in my life, we keep saying we will go back for more sometime.

ps, enjoy the markets, sorry if i rambled on.

Paul.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Excellent help, will look into those, don't use hook up at all usually so that's not a problem. 

Got daughter and friend coming with us and they are staying at hotel in town somewhere so will see which is nearest to them. 

Thanks to all for your help 
Mandy


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Morning all

All that information in less than 12 hours spot on Guys and Gals, this really is what makes this site the BIZ.

One day we might even buy a motorhome and avail ourselves of your excellent services.

Martin


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Well we did it, no snow just rain. 

Stayed in Altenberg, black and grey waste but no water, excellent spot with only our 2 vans on there, could have taken another 30 at least. Around 15 euros for a 5 person ticket return from Munster central. Daughter and friend stayed in Ibis hotel just 5 min walk from station so that worked well. 

Then on to Monschau, arrived at around 9pm, thought it would be quiet by then and all cars would have left. Well they would have if you could have fit a car on there.  Heaving with MH's, managed to squeeze the 2 vans on but only just, must have been 30+ vans on the car park when books say it is an aire for 4 I think. Borne for black/grey waste and water was turned on. Still loved it and the market is small but still great, the shops in the town are the best we visit and find lots of different things than on the markets. 

Then on to Tournai where I thought the market did not start till the following weekend, it turned out we had hit the first night and got a band playing, not our sally army type but the ones with the very very loud banging of drums and what looked like tambourines went down well with the mulled wine. The dishes of chopped potato, onion and bacon (don't know name of this) was the most expensive ever at 8euros a dish :roll: :roll: . We park next to river and walk up into town, parked there before and love waking right beside river, however this year we had a problem, Flippin Cockerels at least 10 of them living wild in the park opposite and chatting to each other all night, what a racket!!!

Stayed first night at Bray Dunes as always, only our vans there so plenty of room and a quiet night. 

Mandy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Mandy, always nice to get feedback from a trip.
Monschau is one of our favourites.

Pete


----------

